

Creating Cultural Change and How Orabrush is Doing it - rishi
http://www.gettingmoreawesome.com/2011/02/creating-cultural-change-and-how.html

======
kadavy
I sure hope they don't succeed in making tongue-scraping a requirement. I of
course brush my tongue and floss regularly, but I hope it never gets to the
point where I have to be ashamed of not having a special device explicitly for
_scraping_ my tongue.

